# Installing fog light



## kandeejacobs (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 2015 Nissan Altima S and I was wondering how hard would it be to install fog lights without going to the Dealership?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the car is pre-wired, easy, might check to see if it is...


----------

